# Has anyone tried this remote flash trigger?



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Kai808 said:


> Hey, has anyone tried this remote flash trigger?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aputure-Trigm...C7YC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1339361998&sr=8-3
> 
> It looks affordable ($32.95) and so far has pretty good reviews.


No I have not but I would recommend buying remote trigger from your camera manufacture either Nikon/Canon. I just bought mine wireless for $14 from bhphotovideo store http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/207373-USA/Nikon_4730.html


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

H82LOS3 said:


> No I have not but I would recommend buying remote trigger from your camera manufacture either Nikon/Canon. I just bought mine wireless for $14 from bhphotovideo store http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/207373-USA/Nikon_4730.html


Thanks, I already have one of those. The purpose of this product is to fire flashes not attached to the camera. The one from my manufacture cost $600 and I would need to buy all new flashes.


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Kai808 said:


> Thanks, I already have one of those. The purpose of this product is to fire flashes not attached to the camera. The one from my manufacture cost $600 and I would need to buy all new flashes.


Oh sorry I didn't noticed you were talking about flash trigger NOT camera trigger, ooooops my apology haha. In that case I don't have experience with that sorry


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

For the price you may as well give it a go. Less than $40 isn't really much of a gamble. You probably waste more than that in a week. At least I think I do.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Kai808 said:


> Hey, has anyone tried this remote flash trigger?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aputure-Trigm...C7YC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1339361998&sr=8-3
> 
> It looks affordable ($32.95) and so far has pretty good reviews.


At one time, a Nikon user used a third party radio trigger and wrote:



jcardona1 said:


> well that's because it doesnt work well i dont use the wireless lighting system for the reasons mentioned beforehand. as for TTL and CLS, i find that it doesnt give consistent results. a DSLR's light meter only measures the light reflecting from the object, in this case, a fish.



A year later, after learning more about Nikon's CLS, he came to appreciate it and stopped using the radio trigger:



jcardona1 said:


> Yeah, I have some as well, from Cowboy Studios. They work great, but I find myself not using them anymore because I prefer to keep TTL flash in most of my shooting. Nikon's CLS works amazingly well (creative lighting system).


I suspect Canon has something similar to Nikon's CLS. Therefore, I would not waste money on the radio trigger.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

No, but I have a Cowboy Studios trigger that was $12 cheaper that works fiine.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

> For the price you may as well give it a go. Less than $40 isn't really much of a gamble. You probably waste more than that in a week. At least I think I do.


I probably do waste more than that... I'm gonna try it. It'll be a good learning experience manually setting up multiple speedlites.




zdnet said:


> At one time, a Nikon user used a third party radio trigger and wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Canon does have something new like this but it'll cost me $1400 to replace my current speedlites and a transmitter for it to work. 



> No, but I have a Cowboy Studios trigger that was $12 cheaper that works fiine.


I was looking at the Cowboy Studios trigger for a long time... It was the mixed reviews about it that worried me. But I glad to hear that it's working great for you!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

For just firing a few flashes I've now got this one. Works well but it's totally manual exposure. I bought extra receivers since at times I need to fire 6 units.

http://www.adorama.com/FPRRS4.html


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have the Cowboy unit and it is good. I agree buying a cheaper unit is a good risk. I also bought a cheaper flash unit and it is doing well also. I just need to dial it in for use on each of my tanks.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I've heard nikon's cls blows cannon's version out of the water. This is just from reading on the net, not my own opinion. I have zero experience with either.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> For just firing a few flashes I've now got this one. Works well but it's totally manual exposure. I bought extra receivers since at times I need to fire 6 units.
> 
> http://www.adorama.com/FPRRS4.html


Thanks! I'll take a look at them.



> I have the Cowboy unit and it is good. I agree buying a cheaper unit is a good risk. I also bought a cheaper flash unit and it is doing well also. I just need to dial it in for use on each of my tanks.


Hey, which flash did you buy? I'm looking for 2-3 cheap slaves.



> I've heard nikon's cls blows cannon's version out of the water. This is just from reading on the net, not my own opinion. I have zero experience with either.


I think nikon's cls is better because they had it on some of their cameras a couple of years before canon put it in. It's also possible that nikons in general have sharper lenses, and less noise in low light situations to make the flash system better. But that just might be Nikon propaganda. lol J/k


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I got a Yongnuo YN560.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

2in10 said:


> I got a Yongnuo YN560.


Thanks, I was looking at those over the 565 version.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

I looked at my amazon wish list and I found I added this product a long time ago. 

http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Trig...FRTY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339619407&sr=8-1

I might go with this since it does have ttl.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Kai808 said:


> I looked at my amazon wish list and I found I added this product a long time ago.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Trig...FRTY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339619407&sr=8-1
> 
> I might go with this since it does have ttl.


Although it is way more expensive than the one that you originally had in mind, I believe it is wiser long term. The reviews are also interesting. I may even get a Nikon version.


----------



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

150EH said:


> No, but I have a Cowboy Studios trigger that was $12 cheaper that works fiine.


These are what I use. Love them! Cheap and work really well with the 2 yn560 flashes the trigger. You don't need an $800 system to get basically the same results.


----------

